# how to set up internet connection in windows 7



## Rajiv (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi

I have a new laptop with windows 7 ultimate..

Pls tell me how to configure it to access internet..

I have a modem cum router (wired).


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

For Broadband connections using Username and password.
Start>Control Panel>View Network Status and Tasks under "Network and Internet">Set up a new connection>Connect to the internet and follow steps.

If the username and password are saved in modem(PPPOE mode) then just connect lan and start browsing.


----------



## Rajiv (Mar 4, 2012)

how to set up a new local area connection?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Rajiv said:


> how to set up a new local area connection?


Connect LAN cable to lan port on pc, win 7 will do the rest.


----------



## Rajiv (Mar 4, 2012)

I was doing the same thing,, but nothing was happening.


so i tried creating a new connection.. but got confused with so many options there ..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 4, 2012)

err....u installed drivers??


----------



## Rajiv (Mar 4, 2012)

i dont think so... just bought d lappy today evening ,,, opened it

and tried 2 set up internet.. 


which driver i need 2 install for internet?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 4, 2012)

you should find a driver CD with your laptop...
can you post the model no?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Find driver CD, launch program, select LAN driver, install and then connect lan cable.

And post model no please.


----------



## Rajiv (Mar 4, 2012)

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

This laptop?
ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K53SV

Go to download page, select os, click lan, download and install. Or better find the driver CD, saves the timw.


----------



## Rajiv (Mar 4, 2012)

thx.. 

i have the driver cd.. will install from there


----------

